

BMW and wireless electricity transfer. A revolution or a radical evolution? - allannjoroge
http://v8.autorgy.com/car-news/blog/car-tech/bmw-and-daimler-wireless-charging

======
allannjoroge
Do you believe Electric Wireless transfer is the future of Electric cars?

